# The browser service has failed to retrieve the backup list too many times on transpor



## olgagould (Jul 25, 2007)

I checked Control Panel >> Administrative Tools >> Event Viewer >> System and I found these events:

Error: The browser service has failed to retrieve the backup list too many times on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{909DCC46-93C2-4B24-A2AA-9BF5114EDF82}. The backup browser is stopping.

Warning: The browser was unable to retrieve a list of servers from the browser master \\D10YNN81 on the network \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{909DCC46-93C2-4B24-A2AA-9BF5114EDF82}. The data is the error code.

And, 

Warning tcpip: TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.

If anyone knows about it I will appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you having issues with networking? These errors can occur in normal operation, so if you're not having issues, ignore them.

I just checked, since the 14th, I have a number of them.


----------



## olgagould (Jul 25, 2007)

I think this error is making my computer very slow because it is tring to be on network and I don´t want to have a network, I don´t need to see the other computers, I just need to be on line.

I had an issue with IE6 and these network problems, so I had to install IE7 against my wishes and the error was gone.

See my post on http://www.techsupportforum.com/f56...3-referenced-memory-at-0x7dc48950-169785.html


Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can disable the Computer Browser service in Windows services, that will stop it from trying to connect. Truthfully, if you have no other networked computers, just to go the Network properties and disable file/print sharing, that will stop several services, including the computer browser.
.


----------



## Skout (Dec 1, 2008)

...and what if I do have other networked computers? In my case, this event doesn't seem to be causing irrepairable harm, but I generally dislike having red flags in my face when I check the system log.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, browser election issues are normal when machines are being turned on and off, so totally eliminating them is pretty difficult if you want to be networked. :smile:


----------

